# looking for board in york county maine



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

looks like we're moving!!!!! not sure yet but i'd like to move back to maine, we are looking for a stable that has all day turn out, daily stall cleaning, i know the area well and if we do not find a small property that has a suetable house and that i can put my 2 horses on to then we have to look in to boarding, the area that i will be looking for a property will be some where around log cabin rd and i 95 area on the east end of kennebunkport. if you know of any bording stables from biddeford/cape porpus to (not past walmart) in wells. please let me know.....thanks


----------

